# routing edge on round



## tom41 (Jan 5, 2009)

What would be a good safe shopmade jig for routing edge's on 4" to 6" round wood ? I am thinking of a "V" cut in a piece of lumber, where the rounds can be turned on the shaper. Any suggestions? thanks
Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi tom41

Do you have a hand router ?
If so just chuck up a round over bit with a bearing on it ( or just about any type of bit you want to use) , put the stock on one of the router pads and go around the edge..

Just a note **** if you don't have a router pad you can pickup a roll of it from HD for penny's ( shelf lining ) same stuff as the router pad at about 1/4 of the price......
========





tom41 said:


> What would be a good safe shopmade jig for routing edge's on 4" to 6" round wood ? I am thinking of a "V" cut in a piece of lumber, where the rounds can be turned on the shaper. Any suggestions? thanks
> Tom


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

A simple V cuts works fine. I usually use scrap wood, clamp it down & go. Or you could use a bit with a bearing sized to the depth of cut you want and start it it off a starter pin.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

tom41 said:


> What would be a good safe shopmade jig for routing edge's on 4" to 6" round wood ? I am thinking of a "V" cut in a piece of lumber, where the rounds can be turned on the shaper. Any suggestions? thanks
> Tom


Round like a pizza or round like a dowel?


----------



## tom41 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the input and info guys, yes rwyoung, round like a pizza, lol, I want to cut 4" to6" perfectly round lumber and route the edges for bases to put songbird carvings on. I have always bought the bases prefinished but want to do my own. thanks again 
Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

see below

=


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj, 

you stated that the same setup could be used for rounding over the edges of the circle. would the pin stay in the same place after you cut the circle. im going to glue 2 pieces of half in. mdf together to make a base the mount a post and birdhouse to display inside my house. was wondering how i was gonna cut the circles and round them over.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi levon

you may need to move the base board (clamp board ) back just a little bit because of the diam. of the bit , it will change but the the pin hole will stay the same..
besure to hold on to the blank when you fire up the router if the bit is right next to the blank,you can move the clamp board back just a little bit so the bit can spin free at power up.. 
====





levon said:


> bobj,
> 
> you stated that the same setup could be used for rounding over the edges of the circle. would the pin stay in the same place after you cut the circle. im going to glue 2 pieces of half in. mdf together to make a base the mount a post and birdhouse to display inside my house. was wondering how i was gonna cut the circles and round them over.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks bobj. i thought it may have to be adjusted a small amount. i think i will make the base board to nearly cover the width of the table, then drill out a hole that will give room to the bit for adjusting.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I used my router table to do it on a plant stand top I did. The hole in the fence regulated the depth of cut.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Mike, i wasnt planning on using a fence. did you use the fence to cut the whole? or do you mean that when you did the roundover you used the fence???


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

But you started with a round blank right ? that will work well if the blank is true...

That you cut on the band saw or with the hand router...right...

The pin way will make rounds blanks all day long the same way over and over.  you may say what about the hole ? you can use other router bits to put the round over on the top edge and you will never see the hole on the bottom.. 

===



AxlMyk said:


> I used my router table to do it on a plant stand top I did. The hole in the fence regulated the depth of cut.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj, thats what i was thinking he meant. the hole for the pin wont matter, ill be using it fro a screw or lag bolt.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

If you don't want the hole to show at all use some 1/4" MDF ,just drill the hole in the MDF and use your PIN nailer to lock it the blank stock then just pop off the blank without any holes showing at all so to speak, the pin nail holes are so small it's hard to see them 

I guess you can see I'm asking if you got your pin nailer and if you are using it 

=========



levon said:


> bobj, thats what i was thinking he meant. the hole for the pin wont matter, ill be using it fro a screw or lag bolt.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i did get the pin nailer bobj. i do like it and am using it. i did the bump to see if axlmik would respond to your question. i didnt think he used the fence to cut the circle. i guess he just didnt see it? i am a complete novice that is trying to understand, but dont see that it would be safe at all to try to cut a circle using a fence??/


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Maybe he will jump in on that one 

But my 2 cents, that's no no,,, the stock will get stuck in the pocket and it's TP time in a heart beat..


======


levon said:


> i did get the pin nailer bobj. i do like it and am using it. i did the bump to see if axlmik would respond to your question. i didnt think he used the fence to cut the circle. i guess he just didnt see it? i am a complete novice that is trying to understand, but dont see that it would be safe at all to try to cut a circle using a fence??/


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i agree bobj, i can see you rounding the edges with the fence, but that even seems safer with the pin. thanks for the comeback. your friend


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Unless I'm missing something, (which isn't new). Using the pin, Bj's way, with a butterfly bit, would give you a V groove on the edge.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Hamlin, i was gonna use a straight bit to cut the circle, then a roundover bit to round the edges. when i learn what a butterfly bit is i may think of using it lol


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

I use the bit below without the bearings, when I need a V -Groove , I use this type of bit when I make a water buckets  locks the bottom in place..water tight... 


90° V-Groove Bit and the mate to it 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/c1530
http://www.grizzly.com/products/c1537

http://www.grizzly.com/products/c1531
http://www.grizzly.com/products/c1536
==========


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj, is this a butterfly bit?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bob that sure looks like an edge banding bit set. 

It is so you so not have to use the crappy adhesive edges you use this kit to cut the edge of the ply and then make a mating piece out of hardwood. Like the picture on the left below.

http://pricecutter.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_P16-4040

A butterfly bit is no where near the acute angle of the bit shown on Bobs post.

A butterfly bit is about a 14 degree angle as shown on the right below.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

right on, I have both types big and small ones..the one I like the best is the T & G type 

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...es/bit_edgeband_ogee.html#edge_banding_anchor

========



nickao65 said:


> Bob that sure looks like an edge banding bit set.
> 
> It is so you so not have to use the crappy adhesive edges you use this kit to cut the edge of the ply and then make a mating piece out of hardwood.
> 
> ...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah I like that extra tongue and groove on the set. It makes it easier to clamp without the pieces slipping.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

HI guys,

Sorry for the confusion, long day at work and I'm tired. Bj, I have the same bit set and that's what I was thinking of. I need to get the T&G set yet. Again, apologies for any confusion.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

This is what the butterfly bit can do 

=======





levon said:


> bobj, is this a butterfly bit?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

great pics bobj. i like the t&g bits you showed also. these are in my future, but im trying to understand as much as possible now. thanks a bunch!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks levon

The bow ties can be use in many ways, inlays,tie a joint,handles,etc. all I do is cut off what I need and put the rest on the shelf ...they are also great for sliding joints for table tops ...as you can see you can make them small or big........with just one bit...

======



levon said:


> great pics bobj. i like the t&g bits you showed also. these are in my future, but im trying to understand as much as possible now. thanks a bunch!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

By the way You got me in a hold pattern  waiting for your snapshot of your brass guides and your total count 


===========




nickao65 said:


> Yeah I like that extra tongue and groove on the set. It makes it easier to clamp without the pieces slipping.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I haven't even grouped them all together yet. Milescraft brass count! I will not include the Milescraft junk plastic ones.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Ok

That's good , I have about 30 to 40 or so of the MilesCraft ones..

====



nickao65 said:


> I haven't even grouped them all together yet. Milescraft brass count! I will not include the Milescraft junk plastic ones.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

The Milescraft plastic ones I just do not like, but the ones with the brass seem to work just fine. I have bags full of the plastic ones if anyone wants them I'll send them out, but you need the Milescraft base plate.

Heck I may have a spare small Milescraft base plate. I only use the larger Milescraft bases.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

I do like them because they are just the right length for the MilesCraft jigs and many of the brass one are a bit short not to say anything about the 11.11 mm ( .437" ) one that's needed for the inlay kit 

=====



nickao65 said:


> The Milescraft plastic ones I just do not like, but the ones with the brass seem to work just fine. I have bags full of the plastic ones if anyone wants them I'll send them out, but you need the Milescraft base plate. heck i may have a spare small Milescraft baseplae. I only use the larger Milescraft bases.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think I only use two of the plastic ones becasue I have to.

That inlay kit is on sale for 19.95 and had free shipping the other day too.

Oops they just ran out.

http://pricecutter.com/turnlock-spirocrafter/p/400-2340/


----------

